# CERRITOS W. SOCCER Coaches - Sexual Harassment



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi All,
This is a story that has been surfacing the past 48 hours. This story contains my experiences there a collegiate athlete and so many other young women’s story who have been affected by the actions of these coaches. I hope you all can find time to watch this story and visit my Instagram for more updates and how all the girls stories who have reached out to me to share their story. We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.
instagram:
@asshweee









						Cerritos Soccer - @asshweee
					

See Instagram ‘Cerritos Soccer’ highlights from Ash Webb (@asshweee)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> Hi All,
> This is a story that has been surfacing the past 48 hours. This story contains my experiences there a collegiate athlete and so many other young women’s story who have been affected by the actions of these coaches. I hope you all can find time to watch this story and visit my Instagram for more updates and how all the girls stories who have reached out to me to share their story. We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.
> instagram:
> @asshweee
> ...


Most adults don't have Instagram so none of us are going to be able to read it.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 14, 2020)

I saw this yesterday on social media.  I'm so sorry you had to go through all that and thank you for coming forward.  Hopefully, these coaches will be held accountable.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I saw this yesterday on social media.  I'm so sorry you had to go through all that and thank you for coming forward.  Hopefully, these coaches will be held accountable.


Thank you so much. 
Hopefully justice gets served.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Most adults don't have Instagram so none of us are going to be able to read it.





The Outlaw said:


> Most adults don't have Instagram so none of us are going to be able to read it.


I have attached the pictures and stories


----------



## MacDre (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> Hi All,
> This is a story that has been surfacing the past 48 hours. This story contains my experiences there a collegiate athlete and so many other young women’s story who have been affected by the actions of these coaches. I hope you all can find time to watch this story and visit my Instagram for more updates and how all the girls stories who have reached out to me to share their story. We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.
> instagram:
> @asshweee
> ...


Thanks for sharing.  I suspect sexual harassment is very prevalent in girls/women’s soccer.  I am always surprised when I hear parents talk about how their daughters are navigating the collegiate soccer recruiting solo because the coaches like to see independence and maturity.

To all parents out there, I hope this brave young ladies experience illustrates how putting your inexperienced young daughters in a situation with powerful experienced coaches creates a gross inequity of bargaining power that oftentimes leads to abuse.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I suspect sexual harassment is very prevalent in girls/women’s soccer.  I am always surprised when I hear parents talk about how their daughters are navigating the collegiate soccer recruiting solo because the coaches like to see independence and maturity.
> 
> To all parents out there, I hope this brave young ladies experience illustrates how putting your inexperienced young daughters in a situation with powerful experienced coaches creates a gross inequity of bargaining power that oftentimes leads to abuse.


Aren't you an attorney?  Shouldn't you be advising her to be careful posting this stuff so as not do jeopardize any legal action?


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 14, 2020)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MacDre (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Aren't you an attorney?  Shouldn't you be advising her to be careful posting this stuff so as not do jeopardize any legal action?


I’m a soccer dad.  Who gives legal advice on a soccer forum anyways?  You have to forgive me because the Hastings BLSA chapter members from Oakland have been all the way “turned up” for the past few days.  I’d like to take this moment and dedicate a song to my pal from Norcal:


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

Survivors’ attorneys accuse Bahram Hojreh’s family of witness intimidation
					

Hojreh is charged with sexual misconduct with teenage water polo players




					www.ocregister.com
				




We need to fix this in all sports.  I found this quote interesting and the root of the problems.  My dd had a big goal and her family tried to help her reach that dream.  I saw early on how one had to play the game and I would not allow Docs who had the keys to the Kingdom to manipulate me or her.  It's obvious now.  This is from the defendants brother trying to get player to recant.  

*In a Jan. 19, 2018 email to a survivor’s family, Ali Hojreh urges them to “RECANT” their “lies”* and *alludes to the more than a dozen college coaches recruiting their daughter that had been in contact with Bahram Hojreh. *((I was told by a few Docs that they knew ALL the top coaches too and for us to shut up))
*
“If it was me, I would contact these same college friends who are all personal friend of his and tell them what you have done, and let them know that the same thing can happen in college to some other innocent person,” Hojreh writes in the email. “But, lucky for you, he would never do that because he has such a kind-heart personality. As you can see from the attached emails.”*


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Aren't you an attorney?  Shouldn't you be advising her to be careful posting this stuff so as not do jeopardize any legal action?


This jeopardizing legal action, is the least of my concerns because so many women have faced this... I would face that for any of these girls and I would stand tall to make sure these guys never get the opportunity to take advantage of a young woman again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’m a soccer dad.  Who gives legal advice on a soccer forum anyways?  You have to forgive me because the Hastings BLSA chapter members from Oakland have been all the way “turned up” for the past few days.  I’d like to take this moment and dedicate a song to my pal from Norcal:


Why do you bleed my ears with that trash, Dre?


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

Ve


MacDre said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I suspect sexual harassment is very prevalent in girls/women’s soccer.  I am always surprised when I hear parents talk about how their daughters are navigating the collegiate soccer recruiting solo because the coaches like to see independence and maturity.
> 
> To all parents out there, I hope this brave young ladies experience illustrates how putting your inexperienced young daughters in a situation with powerful experienced coaches creates a gross inequity of bargaining power that oftentimes leads to abuse.


Absolutely, that is the scary part within this because some of these girls are 1st generation students to begin with. Imagine how much is not know between those student athletes and parents.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> This jeopardizing legal action, is the least of my concerns because so many women have faced this... I would face that for any of these girls and I would stand tall to make sure these guys never get the opportunity to take advantage of a young woman again.


Well, it should be a primary concern for you if "justice" is what you seek... and it is according to your post.  The only thing worse than what you're posting is someone getting away with these accusations if they're guilty of them.  Don't take that away from yourself and your peers.


----------



## MacDre (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, it should be a primary concern for you if "justice" is what you seek... and it is according to your post.  The only thing worse than what you're posting is someone getting away with these accusations if they're guilty of them.  Don't take that away from yourself and your peers.


What are you talking about?  She’s telling the truth!  Run up and get done up homie...who wants it?  
This brave young lady is our future.  I’ve never seen her legs.  However, I’m impressed with her mind and her courage.  She has nothing to fear.


----------



## MacDre (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why do you bleed my ears with that trash, Dre?


Listen, I was just trying to bond with our Norcal connection.  Hey, if you are not doing anything after 3 today come to the law offices of John L. Burris (across the freeway from the Coliseum in East Oakland) Adonte and I are gonna pop a bottle of XO and turn up and you are welcome to join us if you’d like.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What are you talking about?  She’s telling the truth!  Run up and get done up homie...who wants it?
> This brave young lady is our future.  I’ve never seen her legs.  However, I’m impressed with her mind and her courage.  She has nothing to fear.


Thank you for your support! I really appreciate it!


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2020)

Does anyone have a link to any news stories about what happened the last 48 hours?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Does anyone have a link to any news stories about what happened the last 48 hours?


I found this one from 10 years ago









						Coach Ruben Gonzalez suspended | Talon Marks
					

Cerritos College women's soccer coach, Ruben Gonzalez has been suspended from his job at Bishop Amat High School, after, according to Catholic Church officials, being under investigation for inappropriately behaving with a female student three years ago.Bishop Amat President Monsignor Aidan...



					www.talonmarks.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

Title 9 is awesome but it's also away to *abuse* the rules.  Bleach is doing it's work everyone.  It burns when you get washed by it but it's the only way to get the stains out.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Title 9 is awesome but it's also away to *abuse* the rules.  Bleach is doing it's work everyone.  It burns when you get washed by it but it's the only way to get the stains out.
> 
> View attachment 8641


COMPLETELY. 
In 2019 a soccer player told the AD and “Title 9” coordinator of inappropriate texts and flirting from the coaches, ultimately they dismissed the whole thing because “not enough information”. The whole program is corrupt, they cover for each other because of the winning that has taken place there.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Listen, I was just trying to bond with our Norcal connection.  Hey, if you are not doing anything after 3 today come to the law offices of John L. Burris (across the freeway from the Coliseum in East Oakland) Adonte and I are gonna pop a bottle of XO and turn up and you are welcome to join us if you’d like.


Ha!  I once bought a Lexus across the street from that place.  You're a madman, Dre.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> Thank you for your support! I really appreciate it!


Listen, just so you're aware, I'm not failing to support you... it's just the opposite.  I don't want any social media posts hurting you getting justice.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

Roar!!!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ha!  I once bought a Lexus across the street from that place.  You're a madman, Dre.


So you are saying you are not showing up? Which means nobody will be posting a photo of 2 members of the So Cal Forum braintrust?


----------



## MacDre (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ha!  I once bought a Lexus across the street from that place.  You're a madman, Dre.


What a pleasant surprise.  I figured a guy like you would only buy American products.  No Chevy or Ford of the pickup type?  I’m having a hard picturing a cowboy in a Lexus.  Can you wear your cowboy hat and drive at the same time in that Japanese car?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So you are saying you are not showing up? Which means nobody will be posting a photo of 2 members of the So Cal Forum braintrust?


I'd imagine Dre will be in the East Bay Times, Saturday morning, under "Friday Night Badboys" mugshots.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What a pleasant surprise.  I figured a guy like you would only buy American products.  No Chevy or Ford of the pickup type?  I’m having a hard picturing a cowboy in a Lexus.  Can you wear your cowboy hat and drive at the same time in that Japanese car?


Had an F-150 at one time, too, Dre.  I'd make a comment about Lexus being Japanese made but my little stalker might load Dominic's email with tearful requests.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

@justacoach

Okay, what the fuck is this  about?  All I did was let her know she needed to inform us some other way and she did that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Had an F-150 at one time, too, Dre.  I'd make a comment about Lexus being Japanese made but my little stalker might load Dominic's email with tearful requests.


Why are you even responding on this thread with nonsense that has nothing to with what Ash posted.  You said what you think now move on.  Stay on topic dude.  This is super serious subject.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Why are you even responding on this thread with nonsense that has nothing to with what Ash posted.  You said what you think now move on.  Stay on topic dude.  This is super serious subject.


Are YOU telling me I'm posting nonsense?  Isn't that a bit like Charles Manson saying cults are foolish and inappropriate?

I guess posting a Katy Perry video is serious to the brain damaged.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> COMPLETELY.
> In 2019 a soccer player told the AD and “Title 9” coordinator of inappropriate texts and flirting from the coaches, ultimately they dismissed the whole thing because “not enough information”. The whole program is corrupt, they cover for each other because of the winning that has taken place there.


These allegations about BW were reported on here by parents a few years ago when he had overage players on his Anaheim Surf team. It’s good to hear your voicing them now. I do believe he is still unable to coach at any level because he still has allegations pending. I’d have to look but there is a national website that tracks coaches of all different sports on their legal status.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are YOU telling me I'm posting nonsense?  Isn't that a bit like Charles Manson saying cults are foolish and inappropriate?


Not at all.  I see your dear friend agrees with you.  I came here for one reason after the crap my dd had to endure from a few Docs that had major power and influence on a young teenager who had aspirations and dreams to play at the highest level of sport.  They said, "all things come through me.  I know them all so do as I say and all will go well for your player."  That was my biggest issue.  Not all Docs and coaches used their influence for their gain, but some did and we need to rid them at least out of the woman's game. They both told me they knew all the coaches and scouts and to make sure we obey.  I'll just leave it at that.  I think we were all in a soccer cult btw.  Like I said, the woman and the girls will kick ass after this is all over.  It's their time to shine and be respected by all the men.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Not at all.  I see your dear friend agrees with you.  I came here for one reason after the crap my dd had to endure from a few Docs that had major power and influence on a young teenager who had aspirations and dreams to play at the highest level of sport.  They said, "all things come through me.  I know them all so do as I say and all will go well for your player."  That was my biggest issue.  Not all Docs and coaches used their influence for their gain, but some did and we need to rid them at least out of the woman's game. They both told me they knew all the coaches and scouts and to make sure we obey.  I'll just leave it at that.  I think we were all in a soccer cult btw.  Like I said, the woman and the girls will kick ass after this is all over.  It's their time to shine and be respected by all the men.





Ellejustus said:


> Why are you even responding on this thread with nonsense that has nothing to with what Ash posted.  You said what you think now move on.  Stay on topic dude.  This is super serious subject.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Not at all.  I see your dear friend agrees with you.  I came here for one reason after the crap my dd had to endure from a few Docs that had major power and influence on a young teenager who had aspirations and dreams to play at the highest level of sport.  They said, "all things come through me.  I know them all so do as I say and all will go well for your player."  That was my biggest issue.  Not all Docs and coaches used their influence for their gain, but some did and we need to rid them at least out of the woman's game. They both told me they knew all the coaches and scouts and to make sure we obey.  I'll just leave it at that.  I think we were all in a soccer cult btw.  Like I said, the woman and the girls will kick ass after this is all over.  It's their time to shine and be respected by all the men.


Jesus Christ JUST STOP WITH YOUR AUTOBIOGRAPHY!  We've all read it 5,000 times.  Now *YOU *are comparing *HER *story of sexual abuse with *YOUR *buying into comp soccer bullshit and ego stroking.  *WHO *is insulting *HER *now?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Jesus Christ JUST STOP WITH YOUR AUTOBIOGRAPHY!  We've all read it 5,000 times.  *Now YOU are comparing HER story of sexual abuse with *YOUR buying into comp soccer bullshit and ego stroking.  WHO is insulting HER now?


No Outlaw, I'm talking about power and control that some Docs and coaches have used in youth sports against young girls and boys.  I do have to leave for the day so anyone can post what they want and I promise not to respond to this thread or another one.  BTW, it's Christ Jesus..........


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

Tha


Ellejustus said:


> Why are you even responding on this thread with nonsense that has nothing to with what Ash posted.  You said what you think now move on.  Stay on topic dude.  This is super serious subject.


thank you!


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> These allegations about BW were reported on here by parents a few years ago when he had overage players on his Anaheim Surf team. It’s good to hear your voicing them now. I do believe he is still unable to coach at any level because he still has allegations pending. I’d have to look but there is a national website that tracks coaches of all different sports on their legal status.


He can no longer coach at cal south indefinitely, but how about 17 year old boys or girls at the highschool/college level.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> He can no longer coach at cal south indefinitely, but how about 17 year old boys or girls at the highschool/college level.


Yes, those allegations were also mentioned while he was at VPHS. There is al mention of torrid affairs with wives from his youth teams.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 14, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, those allegations were also mentioned while he was at VPHS. There is al mention of torrid affairs with wives from his youth teams.


Just heard he’s supposedly coaching as an asst. at a private school.


----------



## outside! (Aug 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Not at all.  I see your dear friend agrees with you.  I came here for one reason after the crap my dd had to endure from a few Docs that had major power and influence on a young teenager who had aspirations and dreams to play at the highest level of sport.  They said, "all things come through me.  I know them all so do as I say and all will go well for your player."  That was my biggest issue.  Not all Docs and coaches used their influence for their gain, but some did and we need to rid them at least out of the woman's game. They both told me they knew all the coaches and scouts and to make sure we obey.  I'll just leave it at that.  I think we were all in a soccer cult btw.  Like I said, the woman and the girls will kick ass after this is all over.  It's their time to shine and be respected by all the men.


If you are that upset, name them.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

He 


LASTMAN14 said:


> Just heard he’s supposedly coaching as an asst. at a private school.


he is st. Anthony’s in Long Beach!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

outside! said:


> If you are that upset, name them.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> He
> 
> he is st. Anthony’s in Long Beach!!


Yup.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> He
> 
> he is st. Anthony’s in Long Beach!!


See link page 54.


			https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/assets/1/6/march_2018.pdf


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> See link page 54.
> 
> 
> https://www.usyouthsoccer.org/assets/1/6/march_2018.pdf


Good Lord that is a long list!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

It's Time!!!


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 14, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> These allegations about BW were reported on here by parents a few years ago when he had overage players on his Anaheim Surf team. It’s good to hear your voicing them now. I do believe he is still unable to coach at any level because he still has allegations pending. I’d have to look but there is a national website that tracks coaches of all different sports on their legal status.





LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, those allegations were also mentioned while he was at VPHS. There is al mention of torrid affairs with wives from his youth teams.


The BW stories are just plain sad. The stories about the wives from the youth teams are so over the top, and just that much more sadder because they're true.

I remember the countless posts from posters on those teams defending him at every turn. Even one of the husbands whose wife slept with BW. The truth is ugly but needs to come out to protect people from predators.


----------



## pokergod (Aug 14, 2020)

Ash said:


> Hi All,
> This is a story that has been surfacing the past 48 hours. This story contains my experiences there a collegiate athlete and so many other young women’s story who have been affected by the actions of these coaches. I hope you all can find time to watch this story and visit my Instagram for more updates and how all the girls stories who have reached out to me to share their story. We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.
> instagram:
> @asshweee
> ...


You are strong for coming forward and I wish you the best.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2020)

T


pokergod said:


> You are strong for coming forward and I wish you the best.


thank you so much!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 14, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> The BW stories are just plain sad. The stories about the wives from the youth teams are so over the top, and just that much more sadder because they're true.
> 
> I remember the countless posts from posters on those teams defending him at every turn. Even one of the husbands whose wife slept with BW. The truth is ugly but needs to come out to protect people from predators.


I remember that too. We took a lot of heat exposing BW.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

How are these people not shot, twice.


----------



## pokergod (Aug 14, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yup.


So I decided to google this issue and there are now articles in local online newspapers.  Here is what I don't understand.  The head coach and BW had, and I'm trying to be careful here with my language, in their past been investigated and in trouble for what can at the least be defined as ethically concerning behavior.  Then, the athletic director at Cerritos hires both of them to be in charge of young women.  Then, a prominent Catholic High School puts them in charge or young men/boys.  Do these athletic directors conduct any background investigations?  Do they know how to use google?  If the title IX rep at Cerritos failed to investigate the claims then I cannot even fathom how many people will, and should, lose their jobs.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2020)

pokergod said:


> So I decided to google this issue and there are now articles in local online newspapers.


Links?


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 14, 2020)

Who is BW?  can someone post who this is so I can beware.  I know we only use initials but this is too important and he lost this privilege


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Who is BW?  can someone post who this is so I can beware.  I know we only use initials but this is too important and he lost this privilege


Scroll back to page 1... the very top.  She posted several photos with names, etc.  You'll find him there.


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 14, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> Who is BW?  can someone post who this is so I can beware.  I know we only use initials but this is too important and he lost this privilege


i saw It's Brent whitfield i remember the story about him from a few years ago.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 15, 2020)

Ash said:


> We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.


Courage-- you're in for a fight. Don't let up, not one bit.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 15, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> i saw It's Brent whitfield i remember the story about him from a few years ago.


He has a notorious rep. He has been on Admins and coaches radar for a long time. They all know keep kids away from him. It wasn’t from a sexual harassment standpoint but he does just about anything to recruit players. Most coaches and admins go about there business and ignore these shady types - they believe they will eventually dig their own grave. Yet, there are schools/clubs who welcome these types because they can get them players - doesn’t matter to them how they do it. All people have to go do is talk to ODP coaches, local College coaches, places he has worked to figure that out. You really only have to go to back to him using a player with modified birth certificate so he could recruit other players he wanted - that got him a state Cup. No real consequences from that or from other places allows these types to stay employed. See


Ash said:


> Hi All,
> This is a story that has been surfacing the past 48 hours. This story contains my experiences there a collegiate athlete and so many other young women’s story who have been affected by the actions of these coaches. I hope you all can find time to watch this story and visit my Instagram for more updates and how all the girls stories who have reached out to me to share their story. We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.
> instagram:
> @asshweee
> ...


Sorry you went through that. Hopefully with you standing up and telling the right people, this will get these predators out of places where they can continue to do these things. It is unfortunate the soccer (and it’s the same in other youth sports) system tends to bury these things. If you haven’t found an attorney, I suggest you do. Institutions (with deep pockets) tend to lawyer up and defend these people before admitting fault. They go after the victim and will find anything they can as ammo. I would at this time advise you not to post further. Not just because it puts you at legal risk, but also allows these people to gather more info they shouldn’t have. Law enforcement and any good attorney will advise you not to post...for now


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 15, 2020)

Why are you wasting your time posting this on Instagram and a soccer forum?  This is what the national safe sport site is for.  Since the gymnastic coach abuse broke out there are laws to provide protection (Safe Sport Act).  Yes, this is for minors but if he is coaching high school then it applies. There is a system in place to place complaints and get coaches listed on a public site and suspended from coaching for things like this. Also, a complaint should be filed with the college about sexual harassment.  I am assuming everyone on this site knows all of this but I don't know why no one has suggested this.   There are very strict laws and policies at colleges around all of this.     It is time to speak up and take action.  If you have evidence of this abuse or know the victims they need to come forward and file complaints.   You can file a complaint at UScenterforsafesport.org .  You can also pull up the data base on all the scumbag coaches that have allegations or convictions and suspensions from coaching.    You can also go to this website to learn about your rights and get resources (Trusted Advisor Abuse:  http://www.complaintweb.trauma-informed-california.org/


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 15, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Why are you wasting your time posting this on Instagram and a soccer forum?  This is what the national safe sport site is for.  Since the gymnastic coach abuse broke out there are laws to provide protection (Safe Sport Act).  Yes, this is for minors but if he is coaching high school then it applies. There is a system in place to place complaints and get coaches listed on a public site and suspended from coaching for things like this. Also, a complaint should be filed with the college about sexual harassment.  I am assuming everyone on this site knows all of this but I don't know why no one has suggested this.   There are very strict laws and policies at colleges around all of this.     It is time to speak up and take action.  If you have evidence of this abuse or know the victims they need to come forward and file complaints.   You can file a complaint at UScenterforsafesport.org .  You can also pull up the data base on all the scumbag coaches that have allegations or convictions and suspensions from coaching.    You can also go to this website to learn about your rights and get resources (Trusted Advisor Abuse:  http://www.complaintweb.trauma-informed-california.org/


I'm grateful that she has posted this information here.  Many of us come to this site for information and this is something that concerns everyone.   I've never heard of the national safe sport site so thanks for that.  

Thank you for coming forward Ash and please continue to stay strong.


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 15, 2020)

I do agree with that, I am also glad that she posted this information here and it is a start.  My point was, it isn't enough - victims need to seek formal process to put an end to this and these scumbags that have gotten away with this for years are put on notice and stopped.  Enough is Enough


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 15, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> I do agree with that, I am also glad that she posted this information here and it is a start.  My point was, it isn't enough - victims need to seek formal process to put an end to this and these scumbags that have gotten away with this for years are put on notice and stopped.  Enough is Enough


*"Why are you wasting your time posting this on Instagram and a soccer forum?"*

You said it was a waste of time 43.........


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 15, 2020)

Btw, for those that don't know, the Safe Sport Act is a law that was passed in 2017 and came about because of the US Gymnastics coach abuse.  There is a very good documentary on Netflix called Athlete A about this.


----------



## pokergod (Aug 15, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> He has a notorious rep. He has been on Admins and coaches radar for a long time. They all know keep kids away from him. It wasn’t from a sexual harassment standpoint but he does just about anything to recruit players. Most coaches and admins go about there business and ignore these shady types - they believe they will eventually dig their own grave. Yet, there are schools/clubs who welcome these types because they can get them players - doesn’t matter to them how they do it. All people have to go do is talk to ODP coaches, local College coaches, places he has worked to figure that out. You really only have to go to back to him using a player with modified birth certificate so he could recruit other players he wanted - that got him a state Cup. No real consequences from that or from other places allows these types to stay employed. See
> 
> Sorry you went through that. Hopefully with you standing up and telling the right people, this will get these predators out of places where they can continue to do these things. It is unfortunate the soccer (and it’s the same in other youth sports) system tends to bury these things. If you haven’t found an attorney, I suggest you do. Institutions (with deep pockets) tend to lawyer up and defend these people before admitting fault. They go after the victim and will find anything they can as ammo. I would at this time advise you not to post further. Not just because it puts you at legal risk, but also allows these people to gather more info they shouldn’t have. Law enforcement and any good attorney will advise you not to post...for now


I know everyone hates a lawyer until they need to defend or prosecute a case.  Ash, you and your teammates should find a lawyer that specializes in Title ix type issues.  The only way to effectuate change here is to make these schools understand the financial implications of allowing these types of people to stay in positions of power.  We need these schools to proactively protect our children.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Courage-- you're in for a fight. Don't let up, not one bit.


I agree, but you know nothing of courage.


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 15, 2020)

Some action being taken....

Cerritos coaching staff announcement


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> *"Why are you wasting your time posting this on Instagram and a soccer forum?"*
> 
> You said it was a waste of time 43.........


Apparently you have a problem reading past the 1st sentence.....


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 15, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Btw, for those that don't know, the Safe Sport Act is a law that was passed in 2017 and came about because of the US Gymnastics coach abuse.  There is a very good documentary on Netflix called Athlete A about this.


The latest season of the "30 for 30" podcast also looks into the abuse that happened within the US Gymnastics.  I don't think they mentioned the Safe Sport Act but I could have missed it.  It is 7 episodes - well worth a listen.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 15, 2020)

pokergod said:


> I know everyone hates a lawyer until they need to defend or prosecute a case.  Ash, you and your teammates should find a lawyer that specializes in Title ix type issues.  The only way to effectuate change here is to make these schools understand the financial implications of allowing these types of people to stay in positions of power.  We need these schools to proactively protect our children.


So true, everybody hates Johnnie Cochran until they NEED Johnnie Cochran.


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 15, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Apparently you have a problem reading past the 1st sentence.....


She could have had a quicker and similar result if she filed a complaint directly with the school.  Women need to get educated, stop living in fear, take action, stand up for yourself and quit taking this crap.  Apparently this been going on for years and years in multiple places and why is it that a coach suspended from Cal South is allowed to coach at a high school or anywhere for that matter.  Good for the OP for being brave and taking action and publicizing all of this material so some action was finally taken.   I hope all the other parents and players are encouraged by her actions.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Some action being taken....
> 
> Cerritos coaching staff announcement


I really appreciate the fact that someone finally posted a link to something,


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2020)

pokergod said:


> So I decided to google this issue and there are now articles in local online newspapers.  Here is what I don't understand.  The head coach and BW had, and I'm trying to be careful here with my language, in their past been investigated and in trouble for what can at the least be defined as ethically concerning behavior.  Then, the athletic director at Cerritos hires both of them to be in charge of young women.  Then, a prominent Catholic High School puts them in charge or young men/boys.  Do these athletic directors conduct any background investigations?  Do they know how to use google?  If the title IX rep at Cerritos failed to investigate the claims then I cannot even fathom how many people will, and should, lose their jobs.


THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT WE ARE SAYING. How do these things become so over looked? How do we surpass multiple girls speaking out? How do we even trust an administration which failed to investigate more than one time? If the situation continuously arises how does everyone just say it’s not possible?!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ash said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT WE ARE SAYING. How do these things become so over looked? How do we surpass multiple girls speaking out? How do we even trust an administration which failed to investigate more than one time? If the situation continuously arises how does everyone just say it’s not possible?!


This was just shared with me.








						Cerritos College women's soccer coaching staff placed on leave following allegations of misconduct • Long Beach Post News
					

College officials were notified online about allegations of misconduct against the women’s soccer team coaching staff, according to Miya Walker, director of college relations and public affairs.




					lbpost.com
				



Oops I see S43 posted it.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ash said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT WE ARE SAYING. How do these things become so over looked? How do we surpass multiple girls speaking out? How do we even trust an administration which failed to investigate more than one time? If the situation continuously arises how does everyone just say it’s not possible?!


After looking at articles that are being posted I hope you continue to be the lead in this. The ladies that followed you at CC can use a voice which you certainly have stepped up to and accepted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

Justafan said:


> So true, everybody hates Johnnie Cochran until they NEED Johnnie Cochran.


He dead.


----------



## Emperador (Aug 16, 2020)

And they get suspended 
They should also look at the Men’s Soccer coaches, they also prey on the female players and alumni.








						Cerritos College women's soccer coaching staff placed on leave following allegations of misconduct • Long Beach Post News
					

College officials were notified online about allegations of misconduct against the women’s soccer team coaching staff, according to Miya Walker, director of college relations and public affairs.




					lbpost.com


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 16, 2020)

“Why are you wasting your time...... ?“   Let’s see. 

- parents willing to put up with all the crap that coaches do to kids just to be on the team

-coaches acting like they are Demi-gods and can do whatever they want


As a parent of an 11 year old daughter, I don’t trust any coach regardless of their reputation. 90% are great coaches but you never know when you have one that falls in the 10% group. 

 We need to do a better job taking care of our own Kids even if it means missing out on a great team.   Coaches that harras and berate kids have no place in this world.   I’ve seen this for too long and parents do nothing.  Some of you might remember J.O when all parents wanted their kids to be coached by him.  He is an example of the type of coach that walked like he was untouchable.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Apparently you have a problem reading past the 1st sentence.....


Kicker, I told you my reading is poor and my comprehension of what I read is horrible so cut me some slack and show some compassion for my handicaps.  It's hard to talk with a guy who is always right and his life is better than my life.  As long as you beat me Kicker you win in life....lol!!  Have you figured out yet what this has really been all about the last 4 years in socal soccer?  GDA biz?  This is all getting fixed finally.  EQUAL ACCESS to soccer Kicker. It's on bro and I can;t wait to see all the changes for all the players.  Merit based soccer, not pay per play. Ketchup Popsicle sold to my dd bro was so low and I will never forget that   I forgive you so let's just move on and make it fun on here with takes and disagreements.  High School soccer is looking better and better by the day.  How's the squad look?


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 17, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> “Why are you wasting your time...... ?“   Let’s see.
> 
> - parents willing to put up with all the crap that coaches do to kids just to be on the team
> 
> ...


"But they put so many girls to colleges"......said parents of Blues brothers


----------



## outside! (Aug 17, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Why are you wasting your time posting this on Instagram and a soccer forum?  This is what the national safe sport site is for.  Since the gymnastic coach abuse broke out there are laws to provide protection (Safe Sport Act).  Yes, this is for minors but if he is coaching high school then it applies. There is a system in place to place complaints and get coaches listed on a public site and suspended from coaching for things like this. Also, a complaint should be filed with the college about sexual harassment.  I am assuming everyone on this site knows all of this but I don't know why no one has suggested this.   There are very strict laws and policies at colleges around all of this.     It is time to speak up and take action.  If you have evidence of this abuse or know the victims they need to come forward and file complaints.   You can file a complaint at UScenterforsafesport.org .  You can also pull up the data base on all the scumbag coaches that have allegations or convictions and suspensions from coaching.    You can also go to this website to learn about your rights and get resources (Trusted Advisor Abuse:  http://www.complaintweb.trauma-informed-california.org/


Dom, this forum would be greatly improved if it had a permanent section with links to things like this concerning player safety and gender equity laws like:




__





						Title IX and Sex Discrimination
					

Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972 protects people from discrimination based on sex in education programs or activities which receive Federal financial assistance.



					www2.ed.gov


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Kicker, I told you my reading is poor and my comprehension of what I read is horrible so cut me some slack and show some compassion for my handicaps.  It's hard to talk with a guy who is always right and his life is better than my life.  As long as you beat me Kicker you win in life....lol!!  Have you figured out yet what this has really been all about the last 4 years in socal soccer?  GDA biz?  This is all getting fixed finally.  EQUAL ACCESS to soccer Kicker. It's on bro and I can;t wait to see all the changes for all the players.  Merit based soccer, not pay per play. Ketchup Popsicle sold to my dd bro was so low and I will never forget that   I forgive you so let's just move on and make it fun on here with takes and disagreements.  High School soccer is looking better and better by the day.  How's the squad look?


Sorry, you lost me with this....no idea how any of what you say above is relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sorry, you lost me with this....no idea how any of what you say above is relevant to the discussion.


PM me dude


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 17, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> We need to do a better job taking care of our own Kids even if it means missing out on a great team.   Coaches that harras and berate kids have no place in this world.   I’ve seen this for too long and parents do nothing.  Some of you might remember J.O when all parents wanted their kids to be coached by him.  He is an example of the type of coach that walked like he was untouchable.


Couldn't agree more, sadly a majority of parents do not exercise that right by putting their children first.

Even from a perspective as a "consumer" we need to flex our strength and spend our money where the product is good all around and stop accepting the excuse of "It is what it is..."


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 17, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Couldn't agree more, sadly a majority of parents do not exercise that right by putting their children first.
> 
> Even from a perspective as a "consumer" we need to flex our strength and spend our money where the product is good all around and stop accepting the excuse of "It is what it is..."


I’ve said it a hundred times. Do not put the level/pathway/connections/league/trophies/jersey etc etc above the wellbeing of your kid.

Before joining any team or soccer program, go and watch a coach ‘coaching’. Watch closely and listen to him/her interacting with players. If you can, talk to players/parents who are currently being coached by that person and have previously been coached by that person. Maybe even cut.

If you do all of that and the signs are good, you’ve done your due diligence and the likelihood is that your son or daughter will be in solid hands.

Finally, repeat the above due diligence at regular intervals. People can (and do) change over time. As people (and especially as coaches) we need to understand that we are constantly being assessed; that’s how we improve. Any coach who isn’t comfortable being put under the microscope a little, maybe isn’t right for your son or daughter.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Do not put the level/pathway/connections/league/trophies/jersey etc etc above the wellbeing of your kid.


Thank you for this Paul. This is the single most important thing that parents need to know when getting into club soccer. Your kid does not magically become a better or worse person depending on their team's record. My kid's favorite coach (and mine too, I suppose) was the one who gave the halftime talk of having some empathy for the team they were thrashing, because "remember when you were getting blown out and how that felt".

I always tell people not to bother with doing those club-wide tryouts. You don't get to see a coach really in action. Give the coach a call a couple of weeks later and ask to be part of a few practices, because oops we made the mistake of being out of town for tryouts. They won't have their roster set that early anyways, and you'll get to see how they really work.


----------



## Speed (Aug 17, 2020)

Ash said:


> Hi All,
> This is a story that has been surfacing the past 48 hours. This story contains my experiences there a collegiate athlete and so many other young women’s story who have been affected by the actions of these coaches. I hope you all can find time to watch this story and visit my Instagram for more updates and how all the girls stories who have reached out to me to share their story. We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.
> instagram:
> @asshweee
> ...


You are incredibly brave and I thank you for sharing this. I have a 17 yo female player and a husband that was in LE who doesn't trust too many people. For the most part ppl are good but as you experienced not always. As she has college aspirations this was a very good post to share with her and we read and discussed many of the points raised by many of the posters. You helped her by coming forward and we will continue to share your story with the other players. Power on young lady we will be cheering you on!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

Water polo player alleges University High turned ‘blind eye’ to complaints about coach
					

Lawsuit alleges current IUSD AD Mark Cunningham fired and then rehired Bahram Hojreh despite complaints about his behavior




					www.ocregister.com
				




*Bahram Hojreh told players on the University High School girls water polo team and their parents that if they* *bought into his philosophy, followed his every instruction he would coach them to a college scholarship even the Olympic Games.  *

These Docs and coaches hold the power of what so many want.  I was told similar things from a couple big time coaches who said basically the promise land is through them and them only.  The middleman with the relationships.  They had the keys to the kingdom.


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 19, 2020)

And that is why coaches must be held responsible for what happens with their team.  If they want the power and control then they have to also have the responsibility


----------



## pokergod (Apr 4, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> And that is why coaches must be held responsible for what happens with their team.  If they want the power and control then they have to also have the responsibility


This topic went silent which is surprising to me.  Therefore, I googled it and I see the school posted a simple short letter than many of the allegations against the coaches were substantiated.  The title IX administrator quit.  A letter supporting the coaches was found to have forged signatures.  Most of the coaches in the allegations are off the Cerritos website (except the head coach).  However, even a cursory use of google shows that some of the coaches in the investigation are STILL coaching club and high school (some for prominent clubs and schools).  How is this ok?


----------



## pokergod (Apr 4, 2021)

pokergod said:


> This topic went silent which is surprising to me.  Therefore, I googled it and I see the school posted a simple short letter than many of the allegations against the coaches were substantiated.  The title IX administrator quit.  A letter supporting the coaches was found to have forged signatures.  Most of the coaches in the allegations are off the Cerritos website (except the head coach).  However, even a cursory use of google shows that some of the coaches in the investigation are STILL coaching club and high school (some for prominent clubs and schools).  How is this ok?


To be clearer, unfortunately, only 5% at most of the information on this forum is useful or interesting.  95% of it is the same people posting who either need serious mental assistance or are big Andy Kaufman fans.  This topic was a serious post that should concern us all-- coaches taking advantage of players.  Yet, it completely dropped off the radar. These are the kinds of stories that this forum should focus on.  Everyone on this forum complains about the power certain people and/or entities have over soccer.  Yet, when those people and/or groups apparently are involved in criminal conduct...... nothing but silence.  "The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing"-- Edmund Burke.


----------



## NumberTen (Apr 4, 2021)

"Lighten up Francis"--Sgt. Hulka


----------



## NumberTen (Apr 4, 2021)

Maybe if this thread was so important to you, then you should have kept it alive.  Keep your sanctimonious crap to your self.


----------



## pokergod (Apr 4, 2021)

NumberTen said:


> Maybe if this thread was so important to you, then you should have kept it alive.  Keep your sanctimonious crap to your self.


I did raise it again.  Interesting that I'm raising an issue about substantiated claims of abuse of young women and you attack me as sanctimonious.  For somebody protecting sexual predators, what does that make you?  One of them or friends with them?  Sleep well protecting predators scumbag.


----------



## Jose has returned (Apr 4, 2021)

NumberTen said:


> "Lighten up Francis"--Sgt. Hulka


"I volunteer to be the big toe"  Winger


----------



## Jose has returned (Apr 4, 2021)

pokergod said:


> I did raise it again.  Interesting that I'm raising an issue about substantiated claims of abuse of young women and you attack me as sanctimonious.  For somebody protecting sexual predators, what does that make you?  One of them or friends with them?  Sleep well protecting predators scumbag.


chastising people then expecting them to follow your lead usually doesn't work.  It is serious and nobody is on board with it.  Build bridges not walls


----------



## pokergod (Apr 5, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> chastising people then expecting them to follow your lead usually doesn't work.  It is serious and nobody is on board with it.  Build bridges not walls


He attacked me for raising an issue.  This thread is about male coaches acting as predators and getting away with it.  The two of you quote Stripes.  If you cannot see that quoting stripes in this context is absolutely bizarre and uncalled for, you are a lost cause.  I, incorrectly, assumed that stopping predators was something this forum could agree on.  Apparently some people will defend predators and/or use it as a time to quote funny movies.


----------



## NumberTen (Apr 5, 2021)

Threads run a natural course and this one died a natural death 8 months ago.  You are welcome to defend your DD any way that you want. but don't try to shame the rest of us into joining your crusade.  There are only so many things that I can be outraged about per day.  

*"We interrupt this program to annoy you and make things generally more irritating."*


----------



## Jose has returned (Apr 6, 2021)

pokergod said:


> He attacked me for raising an issue.  This thread is about male coaches acting as predators and getting away with it.  The two of you quote Stripes.  If you cannot see that quoting stripes in this context is absolutely bizarre and uncalled for, you are a lost cause.  I, incorrectly, assumed that stopping predators was something this forum could agree on.  Apparently some people will defend predators and/or use it as a time to quote funny movies.


 first never assume.  nobody is defending predators you are being a drama queen. I think this thread should be postponed until the posters are better rested


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 6, 2021)

This came out last year and unfortunately it appears that cal Berkeley is not the only school with this type of behavior. I recently learned through a friend that another D1 school has a head coach that will verbally attack and text  players when they make a big mistake in the game.   The player also gets singled out during the following week.     Why do some allow coaches  to berate our daughters?   Suck it up?  You will become a better person?   Don’t just blame the coach but blame yourself if you are setting a precedent with your player.


----------



## Squishy (Apr 6, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> This came out last year and unfortunately it appears that cal Berkeley is not the only school with this type of behavior. I recently learned through a friend that another D1 school has a head coach that will verbally attack and text  players when they make a big mistake in the game.   The player also gets singled out during the following week.     Why do some allow coaches  to berate our daughters?   Suck it up?  You will become a better person?   Don’t just blame the coach but blame yourself if you are setting a precedent with your player.


Some coaches seem to think that humiliation, mocking, belittling, and/or intimidation are effective motivators.


----------



## Sophia gilvez (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm just wondering if any of the coaches will be charge for any of the things that they are accused of?


----------



## Sophia gilvez (Apr 20, 2021)

Not_that_Serious said:


> He has a notorious rep. He has been on Admins and coaches radar for a long time. They all know keep kids away from him. It wasn’t from a sexual harassment standpoint but he does just about anything to recruit players. Most coaches and admins go about there business and ignore these shady types - they believe they will eventually dig their own grave. Yet, there are schools/clubs who welcome these types because they can get them players - doesn’t matter to them how they do it. All people have to go do is talk to ODP coaches, local College coaches, places he has worked to figure that out. You really only have to go to back to him using a player with modified birth certificate so he could recruit other players he wanted - that got him a state Cup. No real consequences from that or from other places allows these types to stay employed. See
> 
> Sorry you went through that. Hopefully with you standing up and telling the right people, this will get these predators out of places where they can continue to do these things. It is unfortunate the soccer (and it’s the same in other youth sports) system tends to bury these things. If you haven’t found an attorney, I suggest you do. Institutions (with deep pockets) tend to lawyer up and defend these people before admitting fault. They go after the victim and will find anything they can as ammo. I would at this time advise you not to post further. Not just because it puts you at legal risk, but also allows these people to gather more info they shouldn’t have. Law enforcement and any good attorney will advise you not to post...for now


Will he be charge  for any of the things he has been accused of?


----------



## Sophia gilvez (Apr 20, 2021)

Ash said:


> He
> 
> he is st. Anthony’s in Long Beach!!


wow!! that is crazy... is there any legal actions against him?


----------



## mlx (Apr 20, 2021)

Sophia gilvez said:


> wow!! that is crazy... is there any legal actions against him?


Someone can inform parents of that school?


----------



## Sophia gilvez (Apr 21, 2021)

mlx said:


> Someone can inform parents of that school?


You are right... but legal actions is a must, to stop this from happening. This is behavior is not acceptable for any school to condone.


----------



## Sophia gilvez (May 10, 2021)

Ash said:


> Hi All,
> This is a story that has been surfacing the past 48 hours. This story contains my experiences there a collegiate athlete and so many other young women’s story who have been affected by the actions of these coaches. I hope you all can find time to watch this story and visit my Instagram for more updates and how all the girls stories who have reached out to me to share their story. We deserve justice from these coaches who also have affiliations with high school coaching jobs, and major club teams.
> instagram:
> @asshweee
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear the horrible experience you and other victims have had @ Cerritos College. I was reading up no the case that Brent and Memo and other coaches have against you which is mind blowing how you can sue someone for speaking the truth. They should face legal consequences for their actions. Please do keep us up-date and do take legal actions against every coach who is at fault.


----------

